# Smith & Wesson MOD 12-3



## gilbert (Apr 20, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about a Smith & Wesson MOD 12-3 Airweight 38 SPL CRT. I have owned this weapon for many years , since the early 70's. The weapon has never been fired. I was also wondering what the value of it may be. Thank You.http://www.handgunforum.net/images/smilies/icon_eyes.gif


----------

